# Megasquirt 2 spark issues on 2.0 16v ABF



## iZOTOPE (Jul 2, 2006)

A friend of mine purchased a MS2 pcb v3 ECM to wire it on an ABF 2.0 16v engine.

all the wiring went well, he did the hall input mods as documented on DIYAUTOTUNE site.



> Build the Hall effect input conditioner circuit, as described in Step 50A of the MegaManual. All our preassembled MegaSquirts with the V3.0 board come with this circuit installed.
> Jumper TachSelect to OptoIn.
> Jumper TSEL to OptoOut.
> Jumper XG1 to XG2.
> ...


hall input is wired on pin 24 from the DB37 plug
he fitted a 4 window 16v KR dizzy, because the ABF's has just 1 window, then wired the ignition module (BOSCH) like this:

Pin1 - to coil pin 1 - color green
Pin2 - to GROUND - color brown
Pin3 - to Dizzy pin 1 (NEGATIVE) - color brown/white
Pin4 - to Start/Run power - color black
Pin5 - to Dizzy pin 3 (POSITIVE) - color red/black
Pin6 - to Dizzy pin 2 (from MS2 pin 36) - color green/white
Pin7 - to instrument cluster TACHOMETER

tested the hall signal and it is ok ( we have rpm signal on megatune )

then we made all the settings for ignition in megatune like this:

Cranking Trigger to 'Trigger Return'
Trigger offset = 70
Ignition Input Capture to 'Rising Edge'
Spark Output to 'Going Low (Normal)'

then we tried to start the engine, it was cranking but not sparking when it should...
then we set the*Ignition Input Capture*to*"Falling Edge" and "Gowing Low (Normal)" and we tried again, but still didn't fired up, and after we cut of the ignition we heard a pop in the exhaust  , then we tried with ign input to "Falling Edge" and spark output to "Going High (inverted)" and it fired up with 20%-30% throttle for about 4-5 seconds with the trigger offset set to 90.

the ignition module in his case it a Siemens i think, mine is a Telefunken, and mine worked out of the box as DIYAUTOTUNE documentation sayed.

on DIYAUTOTUNE says to set spark output to "Going Low(Normal)" but on his setup engine fired up with "Going High(Inverted)". on megasquirt manuals it says to set ignition output to Going high ... so this confuses me, i've tried to search some sollutions on this problem but found none, any suggestion is appreciated, and please tell me if it is safe to set ign output to "Going High" with the mods described above, and what are the consequences. 

here is a picture of my PCB with hall input circuit done by DIYAUTOTUNE:









and here is his PCB with hall input circuit done after documentation:
before:









after the mods:









10x :beer:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Why are you using the dizzy for an rpm signal on an ABF? It's got a 60-2 tooth wheel on the crankshaft.... much easier (and more accurate) especially with MS2.


----------



## iZOTOPE (Jul 2, 2006)

Prof315 said:


> Why are you using the dizzy for an rpm signal on an ABF? It's got a 60-2 tooth wheel on the crankshaft.... much easier (and more accurate) especially with MS2.


well, we don't have coilpacks to run wasted spark, so we choose to run a dizzy for the moment.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

iZOTOPE said:


> well, we don't have coilpacks to run wasted spark, so we choose to run a dizzy for the moment.


Who says you have to use coil packs? Just use the 60-2 for rpm input and then fire the stock coil with the module (or install a BIP373 in Q16 and direct fire it) I've done this a bunch of times with ABAs.
You wind up just using the Dizzy to distribute spark.


----------



## iZOTOPE (Jul 2, 2006)

well, yea we could do that. but we choose the ignition module because it is simplier to replace when it fails, and we don't need to play with dwell setting until we fry the ign driver  also the crank sensor it is a hall sensor with 3 wires not a VR. the pcb is already modded to "see" hall input.

now, about the problem, we have a steady rpm signal, on cranking we have about 300rpms, our problem is the spark output. the middle led (ign indicator) is lit when the hall sensor sees the window of the vane.


we will go to wasted spark in the near future, until then we need to get the engine started and tuned for daily use.

also, my engine (2.0 8v AGG)has a 60-2 wheel, and it is setup to use 2E dizzy with 4 windows and hall input from the dizzy, and it works like a charm, idles fine and pulls like mad... and my ignition settings in megatune are:
Cranking Trigger to 'Trigger Return'
Trigger offset = 51.50
Ignition Input Capture to 'Rising Edge'
Spark Output to 'Going Low (Normal)'

but for the abf those settings are not good, so as i sayed above it fired up with Falling Edge and Going High ... that is why i asked here if this setting are ok or not 

10x


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

I repeat, why are you wasting your time triggering off the dizzy? I know that the ABF has a hall sensor for CKP. Input that instead of the hall on the dizzy and set up as missing tooth instead of trigger return. 
Use the module to fire the coil and run the fire through the dizzy. That's how it was done from the factory. The 1 window hall in the dizzy is a cam sensor for sequential.


----------



## iZOTOPE (Jul 2, 2006)

ok, we can do that, also i know that abf dizzy is for sequential.
we changed the abf dizzy to a 4 window one from a KR (1.8 16v), we can use the kr dizzy and 60-2 toothed wheel to trigger the spark? 

the rest of the setup will be straight forward...

10x again.


----------



## iZOTOPE (Jul 2, 2006)

so the settings to the setup you are telling me should be like this: 

General Ign Settings:

spark mode: toothed wheel
ign input capture: rising edge
spark output: going low (normal)
spark A output: js10 (default on diyautotune boards)
number of coils: single coil

Generic Trigger Wheel Settings:

trigger wheel type: single wheel w/missing tooth
wheel speed: crank wheel
trigger wheel teeth: 60
missing teeth: 2
tooth #1 angle (deg BTDC): 

the only thing i don't know is the tooth #1 angle...


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

iZOTOPE said:


> so the settings to the setup you are telling me should be like this:
> 
> General Ign Settings:
> 
> ...


78 degrees


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

iZOTOPE said:


> ok, we can do that, also i know that abf dizzy is for sequential.
> we changed the abf dizzy to a 4 window one from a KR (1.8 16v), we can use the kr dizzy and 60-2 toothed wheel to trigger the spark?
> 
> the rest of the setup will be straight forward...
> ...


sure, the KR dizzy is just going to distribute the spark and nothing else.


----------



## iZOTOPE (Jul 2, 2006)

thank you for your help, then we shall change the input and run the ign trigger from 60-2 wheel.

:beer:


----------



## iZOTOPE (Jul 2, 2006)

no luck with the 60-2 wheel either.

we get rpm signal, we set the #1 tooth (degree BTDC) to 78, the engine is cranking and bucking when it should give a spark, we pulled the plugs out, and there is spark on them ... trigger angle is set to 0.
the plugs are set ok 1-3-4-2, and the dizzy is at TDC.

any ideas?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Change the input trigger edge to the opposite of what you have now and try again. Tooth logger screenshots will help.


----------



## iZOTOPE (Jul 2, 2006)

*reply*

now the input is set as Rising edge, and spark output is set to : Going low (normal) as suggested on diyautotune.

we will try to set the input to Falling edge to see what is happening.


----------



## iZOTOPE (Jul 2, 2006)

bah..stupid ngk spark plugs... brand new plugs and they are ****ed up.
we changed the plugs with the old ones and it fired it up right away 

ain't that a biotch


----------



## iZOTOPE (Jul 2, 2006)

and a small video with 2.0 16v abf driven by a megasquirt 2 extra ecu 
configured remotely  

10x to Prof315 again and again!

it is triggering spark from the dizzy right now and we will change that to the 60-2 wheel as planned, just that we reversed our setup to initial settings just to get it started.

current ignition settings:

Cranking Trigger to 'Trigger Return'
Trigger offset = 51.50
Ignition Input Capture to 'Rising Edge'
Spark Output to 'Going Low (Normal)'

thank you!

and :beer:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Glad you got things going! :thumbup:. And glad I was able to help. :beer:


----------



## falcon1976 (Jan 20, 2011)

*need help with my ms2 extra v3 pcb*

hello every one i have a problem with my ms2extra v3 cuz the online manuals got me really confused , i downloaded the firmware to my ms2 extra and no matter what i do i still have no rpm signal on megatune , so plz if any one who have a good idea about ms2 extra plz contact me so we can discuss whats going on with me , thanks... my Email adress [email protected]


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Could be quite a few things shoot me your msq and a datalog: [email protected]


----------

